# [risolto] errore al boot

## rivent

Ciao a tutti!

scusate, qualcuno può dirmi dove trovare il log dei messaggi al boot? cosi riesco a postare un'errore che ho al boot.

comunque il messaggio di errore è piu o meno: 

can't create newroot/tmp/.initrd read olnly filesystemLast edited by rivent on Sat Jul 08, 2006 9:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *rivent wrote:*   

> comunque il messaggio di errore è piu o meno: 
> 
> can't create newroot/tmp/.initrd read olnly filesystem

 

parrebbe che la / non viene rimontata correttamente. L'fstab é corretto?

----------

## thewally

Forse questa potrebbe essere una soluzione  :Wink: 

O, anche, questa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rivent

grazie dei link, ma non capisco come risolvere..  :Rolling Eyes: 

il mio fstab:

```

/dev/hda6       /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/hda7       /                   reiserfs       noatime                      0 1

/dev/hda3       none           swap           sw                                 0 0

/dev/hdc        /mnt/cdrom      udf,iso9660     user,noauto       0 0

/dev/fd0        /mnt/floppy     auto                    rw,user,noauto  0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

grub.conf:

```

efault 0

timeout 0

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.16-gentoo-r9)

root (hd0,5)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda7 vga=0x318 udev

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r9

```

e nel kernel ho messo reiserfs:

```

<*> Reiserfs support                                                 

   [ ]   Enable reiserfs debug mode                          

   [ ]   Stats in /proc/fs/reiserfs                                  

   [*]   ReiserFS extended attributes                                 

   [*]     ReiserFS POSIX Access Control Lists                   

   [*]     ReiserFS Security Labels                                       

  

```

Last edited by rivent on Sat Jul 08, 2006 9:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## thewally

 *rivent wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root$
> ```
> ...

 

Manca una parte in quella riga, se c'è scritto real_root=/dev/hda7 va bene, altrimenti mettici quello  :Wink: 

Comunque, da uno dei link che ti ho postato prima, potrebbe essere un bug di genkernel   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## rivent

 *thewally wrote:*   

>  *rivent wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root$
> ```
> ...

 

si, scusa..

ho corretto

si, ho usato genkernel..

----------

## rivent

ma cosa sbaglia genkernel? non si puo risolvere modificando qualcosa a mano?

----------

## thewally

 *rivent wrote:*   

> ma cosa sbaglia genkernel? non si puo risolvere modificando qualcosa a mano?

 

Che versione di genkernel hai installata?

Prova a fare un downgrade e a ricompilare il kernel.

 *saturday wrote:*   

> edit: Going back to genkernel-3.3.11 and "genkernel --oldconfig all" indeed fixed this little problem.

 

----------

## .:chrome:.

genkernel 3.3.11 è nato davvero male.

disinstallalo completamente (CONFIG_PROTECT="-*" emerge -C genkernel) e metti in package.mask genkernel-3.3.11 e genkernel-3.3.11d

poi reinstalla. verrà installata la versione 3.3.10 che non soffre di tutti questi bug

tutto questo alla faccia di quelli che pensano solo a fare la corsa all'ultima versione

----------

## rivent

si, ho visto. ma ho gia usato la versione: 3.3.11d

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *rivent wrote:*   

> si, ho visto. ma ho gia usato la versione: 3.3.11d

 

non importa. basta che la disinstalli e reinstalli la vecchia.

fatto questo ovviamente (l'avevo dato per scontato) devi ricompilare il kernel. non serve che fai nient'altro che lanciare genkernel: il vecchio .config non viene toccato

----------

## rivent

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> genkernel 3.3.11 è nato davvero male.
> 
> disinstallalo completamente (CONFIG_PROTECT="-*" emerge -C genkernel) e metti in package.mask genkernel-3.3.11 e genkernel-3.3.11d
> 
> poi reinstalla. verrà installata la versione 3.3.10 che non soffre di tutti questi bug
> ...

 

ok, provo...

----------

## thewally

 *rivent wrote:*   

> si, ho visto. ma ho gia usato la versione: 3.3.11d

 

Fai quello che ti ha detto k.gothmog, quella è la soluzione   :Wink: 

----------

## rivent

ok, risolto!

ho emerso la versione 3.3.10 , e ricompilato.   

ora non da più l'errore!   :Very Happy: 

Grazie a tutti!

un'ultima cosa...    il log dei messaggi al boot, dove viene salvato?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *rivent wrote:*   

> un'ultima cosa...    il log dei messaggi al boot, dove viene salvato?

 

dipende da quali log vuoi

quelli del kernel sono visibili con il comando dmesg | less

quelli di init non sono visibili, però ho visto che nelle versioni nuove di baselayout c'è la possibilità di salvarli (serve però un tool userspace per poterli leggere. non ho mai approfondito la cosa)

nel caso volessi tentare questa strada, io credo che il nuovo baselayout (versione 1.12) sia arrivato ad una maturazione sufficiente per allargare il test alla grande massa.

----------

## rivent

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *rivent wrote:*   un'ultima cosa...    il log dei messaggi al boot, dove viene salvato? 
> 
> dipende da quali log vuoi
> 
> quelli del kernel sono visibili con il comando dmesg | less
> ...

 

ok, grazie.

si, intendevo tutti e messaggi dall'avvio.  quindi anche dell'init. Ma pensavo che venissero gia salvati in un file di log. 

Allora mi accontendo di dmesg | less  :Surprised: 

----------

